
STELLA:Report from the SNAFUcatchers Workshop on Coping with Complexity - yarapavan
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7kFkt5WxLeDTml5cTFsWXFCb1U/view
======
yarapavan
This is the blockbuster PDF dropped by the SNAFUcatchers during their keynote
on day two of Velocity. Even just the 15-minute summary by Richard Cook and
David Woods had me on the edge of my seat. In this report, they summarize the
lessons gleaned from presentations of “SNAFUs” by several companies during
winter storm Stella.

SNAFUs are anomalous situations that would have turned into outages were it
not for the actions taken by incident responders. Woods et al. introduced a
couple of concepts that are new to me: “dark debt” and “blameless versus
sanctionless”.

